# Today's addition



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Was hoping to get 8 done, but it's not gonna happen. My OCD is telling me that me spacing isn't even, but I'm going for a random look &#128547;
Heidi


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The leaves turned out real well!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I like it, and once you have more the "randomness" will be apparent. With only a few, they can look misplaced LOL!! 

The hard part may be keeping them random - and not starting into a pattern.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you ladies, I'm really trying to stop nit picking this quilt cause it seems everyone but me thinks it looks ok. Oh I was really struggling with placement. I didn't want any half in and half out of the big O because I'm switching to red thread for the gray. I think I need someone to come and place all the little random O's for me to quilt. Then . if I complain about the randomness, just tell me to shut up and sew &#128516; My brain just doesn't do random! Unless it involves cleaning the house. That's pretty random and I have stuff everywhere, lol!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Now I'm feeling really inferior. One of my friends just posted this on my Facebook page cause she knew I'm working on the other one. This one looks way better then mine &#128542;
Heidi


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

honestly - I personally like yours better, mostly because it focuses on the emblem more. But that is just me, and I'm not a big fan of most log cabin type quilts. I think it's all the squareness - because I've seen some with different widths that look more curved or diamond shaped, and the appeal to me more.

When I find a quilt I like, I save the picture for my "someday" file. Problem I have, I think I've got enough "someday" quilts to last longer than my lifetime, and I keep finding more designs I fall in love with. 

Though I really do like the multi colored leaves on the log cabin one.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Macy, I just keep telling myself how much more frustrated I'd be had I done this one instead. I started my much simpler one at the beginning of February, my friend's birthday was March 29th, and I'm still not done. Had I attempted this one I wouldn't be nearly as close to finished as what I am.
Heidi


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Heidi yours is looking wonderful.. the other quilt is very nice, but I too like yours better.. keep going!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi, it looks great to me, and I am sure your friend is going to love it.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Wondering why I can't see your pic


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Garnet said:


> Wondering why I can't see your pic


Me too...probably something with the server crash.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

The first one is mine. The log cabin is the one that I think is cooler then mine
Heidi


----------

